# NYU TISCH GRAD FILM MFA: Fall 2017



## Chris K (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi all!

@HBG asked for a dedicated Tisch thread, so here goes.

For those who did not see my earlier posts, Susan Carnival told me last Thursday that invites for grad film applicants will go out over the next two weeks. So we should expect emails/calls the weeks of Feb. 13 and Feb.20. I'm attaching a screenshot of her email.

I know the Google track sheet shows some people received invites earlier, but that's what she told me. Also, @HBG called the admissions office yesterday and was told they started *calling* people this week. So I guess we have to be patient.

Good luck to everyone. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 15, 2017)

What about dramatic writing?


----------



## Chris K (Feb 15, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> What about dramatic writing?



I have no idea, sorry Christopher. It felt awkward to ask about something I hadn't applied to. Now that you mention it though, how about you email/call Susan to ask and update us here? Just a passing thought.


----------



## Ring (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you for your information! That really helps a lot. 
I noticed that my portfolio on Youtube has 2 hits from NewYork through slideroom. One is in Jan 9th, one is in Feb 5th. Both of them are viewed 100%. I think it's from the committee of NYU. I hope it's a good sign, but I still not get my interview after 10 days. It's really freaking me out.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 15, 2017)

According to Peter from the graduate admissions he said... the applications are currently being reviewed and everyone should know by March or April 15th at the latest. Who is Susan does she only work in film?


----------



## Nar (Feb 15, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> According to Peter from the graduate admissions he said... the applications are currently being reviewed and everyone should know by March or April 15th at the latest. Who is Susan does she only work in film?


@Christopher Gooley Susan is NYU Tisch school's coordinator of admissions.


----------



## HBG (Feb 15, 2017)

Ring said:


> Thank you for your information! That really helps a lot.
> I noticed that my portfolio on Youtube has 2 hits from NewYork through slideroom. One is in Jan 9th, one is in Feb 5th. Both of them are viewed 100%. I think it's from the committee of NYU. I hope it's a good sign, but I still not get my interview after 10 days. It's really freaking me out.


I checked mine too. I uploaded on Vimeo so I can't see how long they've been viewed but I have 4 views on my submission! I felt that was much lesser than my other submissions. SAIC viewed my submission to them 16times and I believe Columbia works more on DVDs, my online submission was viewed once. I was worried the 4 meant they weren't interested.


----------



## Chris K (Feb 15, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> According to Peter from the graduate admissions he said... the applications are currently being reviewed and everyone should know by March or April 15th at the latest. Who is Susan does she only work in film?



@Christopher Gooley, Susan Carnival is the Coordinator of Admissions and Recruitment at Tisch. So no, she doesn't only work in film. If you read the email I attached to the first message in this thread, you'll notice she was responding to my inquiry about *interview notifications*. From the looks of it, it seems Peter was talking about final admission decisions.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 15, 2017)

What's her email address?


----------



## Chris K (Feb 15, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> What's her email address?



Here's her email and phone number.


----------



## yunbowu2016 (Feb 15, 2017)

Finally, there is thread for NYU! I am still waiting as well. good luck everyone!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 16, 2017)

She doesn't work with dramatic writing


----------



## Chris K (Feb 17, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> She doesn't work with dramatic writing



That's odd. If you haven't already done so, try emailing tisch.gradadmissions@nyu.edu


----------



## Minu Park (Feb 17, 2017)

I am looking at my Phone all day...

Please god, just let them call and let me have a chance to talk to them T_T


----------



## turburr (Feb 20, 2017)

Has anyone gotten an interview notification yet for dramatic writing?


----------



## Chris K (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi there!

I called Tisch today to check on the status of interview notifications for *grad film applicants*. I was told they were still sending them out and will continue to do so until the *end of this week*, which is consistent with what Susan Carnival had already told me (scroll up to the first message in this thread to read Susan's email).

The interviews are expected to take place starting mid-March. Those who did not make the first cut will be notified via email the first week of March. Everyone should know where they stand no later than the first week of April.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Nar (Feb 21, 2017)

Chris K said:


> The interviews are expected to take place starting mid-March. Those who did not make the first cut will be notified via email the first week of March. Everyone should know where they stand no later than the first week of April.


@Chris K I just want to inform that my interview with Tisch is scheduled on March 3th and according to the tracking doc there are people who have their interviews even tomorrow. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Chris K (Feb 21, 2017)

Nar said:


> @Chris K I just want to inform that my interview with Tisch is scheduled on March 3th and according to the tracking doc there are people who have their interviews even tomorrow. Good luck to all of us!



I've seen the Google doc. But I also know what Susan Carnival and Alicia from the Graduate Film division, whom I spoke to today, told me. Both accounts contradict what's in the tracking doc. 

I'd rather believe the official word.


----------



## HBG (Feb 21, 2017)

I wish they just sent out the interview invitations to the applicants on the same day, like Columbia. This has me on edge!


----------



## Chris K (Feb 21, 2017)

HBG said:


> I wish they just sent out the interview invitations to the applicants on the same day, like Columbia. This has me on edge!



Me too!


----------



## BadouBoy (Feb 21, 2017)

Guess we'll just have to wait til the end of the week then.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 23, 2017)

turburr said:


> Has anyone gotten an interview notification yet for dramatic writing?



Just spoke to Admission and they said interviews will be going out March 1st... not sure the truth on that because she sounded like she didn't understand what I asked her.


----------



## turburr (Feb 23, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Just spoke to Admission and they said interviews will be going out March 1st... not sure the truth on that because she sounded like she didn't understand what I asked her.


 That seems so late


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 23, 2017)

turburr said:


> That seems so late



It seems really late! If you want to give them a call perhaps? I had my interview for Musical Theatre Writing yesterday and my final interview for the program is March 10th


----------



## Chris K (Feb 23, 2017)

Attached, some great advice from Dan Sandford, the Director of Graduate Admissions at Tisch.

*TL;DR:* ain't over till it's over baby!


----------



## HBG (Feb 23, 2017)

It makes no sense that interviews will be going out so late. Decisions are usually made by that time.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 23, 2017)

It was for Dramatic Writing so... that is really late but like I said it sounded like she had no clue what I was talking about.


----------



## turburr (Feb 23, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> It seems really late! If you want to give them a call perhaps? I had my interview for Musical Theatre Writing yesterday and my final interview for the program is March 10th



If I don't hear anything in the next two days I'll start harassing them


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 23, 2017)

turburr said:


> If I don't hear anything in the next two days I'll start harassing them



Saturday they are closed


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 23, 2017)

Heads up! I spoke to someone from the Dramatic Writing program! He basically said everyone who was accepted may or may not get an interview. Next week or so we should find out.


----------



## turburr (Feb 23, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Heads up! I spoke to someone from the Dramatic Writing program! He basically said everyone who was accepted may or may not get an interview. Next week or so we should find out.



That's a huge weight off my shoulders


----------



## Chris K (Feb 27, 2017)

I wish they'd just put us out of our misery and tell us one way or the other. I'm going bonkers! Plus, I can't apply to the only scholarships available to me before I have confirmation I'm at least a finalist. They're cutting it waayyy too close imho.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 27, 2017)

anyone hear from dramatic writing?


----------



## Mer (Feb 27, 2017)

Chris K said:


> I wish they'd just put us out of our misery and tell us one way or the other. I'm going bonkers! Plus, I can't apply to the only scholarships available to me before I have confirmation I'm at least a finalist. They're cutting it waayyy too close imho.


Looking at previous years, I think it's pretty safe to say that besides the people who already got their interviews, there won't be any other interviews


----------



## Chris K (Feb 27, 2017)

Mer said:


> Looking at previous years, I think it's pretty safe to say that besides the people who already got their interviews, there won't be any other interviews



Except the information given to me by Susan Carnival clearly points to this year's timeline being different, so it would be wise to take past years' track sheets will a healthy pinch of salt.   

Anyhow, like Dan Sandford said, I won't assume anything until I hear back definitively: if I'm a finalist, I want to see an interview invite; if I'm rejected, I want to see a rejection email.


----------



## Mer (Feb 28, 2017)

Chris K said:


> Except the information given to me by Susan Carnival clearly points to this year's timeline being different, so it would be wise to take past years' track sheets will a healthy pinch of salt.
> 
> Anyhow, like Dan Sandford said, I won't assume anything until I hear back definitively: if I'm a finalist, I want to see an interview invite; if I'm rejected, I want to see a rejection email.


I'm more of a glass half empty kind of guy. I just assume the worst. I don't want to get my hopes up for them to be then crushed


----------



## Chris K (Feb 28, 2017)

Mer said:


> I'm more of a glass half empty kind of guy. I just assume the worst. I don't want to get my hopes up for them to be then crushed



Hahaha @Mer


----------



## Moirae (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi guys, I called to the Tisch graduate admission, the woman told me they already sent out a lot of interview invitations, if we cannot get a call or a email about interview until this Friday, then we will get a rejection.

And the woman told me Susan in charge of all the invitations, but I cannot get in touch with Susan to confirm this information, because nobody pick up the phone since yesterday. If anyone of you would get in touch with Susan soon, to ask all the invitations already sent out or not is the best.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 28, 2017)

Moirae said:


> Hi guys, I called to the Tisch graduate admission, the woman told me they already sent out a lot of interview invitations, if we cannot get a call or a email about interview until this Friday, then we will get a rejection.
> 
> And the woman told me Susan in charge of all the invitations, but I cannot get in touch with Susan to confirm this information, because nobody pick up the phone since yesterday. If anyone of you would get in touch with Susan soon, to ask all the invitations already sent out or not is the best.




I  believe susan isn't with dramatic writing and just film I assume?


----------



## Chris K (Feb 28, 2017)

Moirae said:


> Hi guys, I called to the Tisch graduate admission, the woman told me they already sent out a lot of interview invitations, if we cannot get a call or a email about interview until this Friday, then we will get a rejection.
> 
> And the woman told me Susan in charge of all the invitations, but I cannot get in touch with Susan to confirm this information, because nobody pick up the phone since yesterday. If anyone of you would get in touch with Susan soon, to ask all the invitations already sent out or not is the best.



Hi @Moirae! Thanks for the info. I emailed Susan Carnival yesterday, and I'm still waiting for her to get back to me. When she does, I'll put up the info on this thread.


----------



## BadouBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the update @Moirae- at this point I'd be grateful to hear _anything_. Really surprised that no-one seems to have heard back from dramatic writing. I'm guessing that process is handled separately from grad film's?


----------



## Nightpeace (Feb 28, 2017)

grad film and DW are two separate departments


----------



## essie (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi guys -- an update on Dramatic Writing. I heard from them this evening to schedule an interview, so the emails should be rolling out soon if they haven't already!


----------



## shuyi (Feb 28, 2017)

essie said:


> Hi guys -- an update on Dramatic Writing. I heard from them this evening to schedule an interview, so the emails should be rolling out soon if they haven't already!



Congrats and I received the interview email this morning, too.


----------



## essie (Feb 28, 2017)

shuyi said:


> Congrats and I received the interview email this morning, too.



Congrats to you as well!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 1, 2017)

turburr said:


> Has anyone gotten an interview notification yet for dramatic writing?



did you get your interview yet?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 1, 2017)

Boo I didn't get mine yet LOL


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 1, 2017)

shuyi said:


> Congrats and I received the interview email this morning, too.



Can you tell me the e-mail address you got from NYU in regards to the interview


----------



## shuyi (Mar 1, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Can you tell me the e-mail address you got from NYU in regards to the interview



Of course. It's the professor Shinho Lee's NYU email address.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 1, 2017)

shuyi said:


> Of course. It's the professor Shinho Lee's NYU email address.



Thanks!! I emailed the head of admission and he told me that just because certain people don't get an interview doesn't mean they aren't accepted.


----------



## shuyi (Mar 1, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Thanks!! I emailed the head of admission and he told me that just because certain people don't get an interview doesn't mean they aren't accepted.



Anything will happen till the last minute! Crossed fingers for you.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 1, 2017)

essie said:


> Hi guys -- an update on Dramatic Writing. I heard from them this evening to schedule an interview, so the emails should be rolling out soon if they haven't already!



What time did you get the email?


----------



## essie (Mar 1, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> What time did you get the email?



Around 7 PM Eastern. I was contacted by my interviewer, so assuming there are multiple interviewers, it could be that the emails are just going out based on the interviewer's individual time schedules.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 1, 2017)

recieved tisch dramatic writing interview today. 

was in junk email.


----------



## Chris K (Mar 2, 2017)

Moirae said:


> Hi guys, I called to the Tisch graduate admission, the woman told me they already sent out a lot of interview invitations, if we cannot get a call or a email about interview until this Friday, then we will get a rejection.



@Moirae, could you please clarify whether the person you spoke to was talking about interviews for graduate film, dramatic writing, or both?


----------



## Moirae (Mar 2, 2017)

Chris K said:


> @Moirae, could you please clarify whether the person you spoke to was talking about interviews for graduate film, dramatic writing, or both?



I`m sorry didn`t make it clear. The woman I talked to works in the Tisch Graduate Film office,the number is 2129981780. I saw a lot of guys want to know results in Graduate Film and Drama Writing, so I asked her about the interview notifications in this two majors, and she answered this Friday is the deadline, Susan in charge of the interview invitations. I am not sure this woman could tell us the right massges or not.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 2, 2017)

Moirae said:


> I`m sorry didn`t make it clear. The woman I talked to works in the Tisch Graduate Film office,the number is 2129981780. I saw a lot of guys want to know results in Graduate Film and Drama Writing, so I asked her about the interview notifications in this two majors, and she answered this Friday is the deadline, Susan in charge of the interview invitations. I am not sure this woman could tell us the right massges or not.




She told me she wasn't involved with dramatic writing.... I WONDER LOL


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 2, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> recieved tisch dramatic writing interview today.
> 
> was in junk email.



Who is interviewing you? Did it say in the email?


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 2, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Who is interviewing you? Did it say in the email?



Sabrina Dhawan, screenwriting area head.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 2, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> Sabrina Dhawan, screenwriting area head.



did you apply as a television writer?


----------



## icygee (Mar 2, 2017)

Someone might want to make a separate thread for Dramatic Writing concerns so these poor Grad Film folk can breathe.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 2, 2017)

thats a good idea!


----------



## Chris K (Mar 2, 2017)

icygee said:


> Someone might want to make a separate thread for Dramatic Writing concerns so these poor Grad Film folk can breathe.



Hahahahaha! Thanks @icygee


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 2, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> did you apply as a television writer?



No, applied as feature film writer.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 2, 2017)

Did anyone who got interviewed for dramatic writing submit as a television writer?


----------



## Paraprosdokian (Mar 3, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Did anyone who got interviewed for dramatic writing submit as a television writer?


 
I'm wondering the same thing. Still no word for me from NYU dramatic writing, and I applied as a TV writer as well.


----------



## Paraprosdokian (Mar 3, 2017)

Paraprosdokian said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. Still no word for me from NYU dramatic writing, and I applied as a TV writer as well.


Christopher, would you want to make a separate thread for us NYU dramatic writing hopefuls?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 3, 2017)

Paraprosdokian said:


> Christopher, would you want to make a separate thread for us NYU dramatic writing hopefuls?




If I knew how to do that.... Funny I work at Apple and have no idea how to make a damn thread LOL

What did you write for as for television.

I submitted an original spec script and a spec for family guy.


----------



## barcabae1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey, guys!

I'm a bit of a lurker here, but I submitted as a TV writer and received an email notification for an interview last night. I'm interviewing later today. Hope this helps! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 3, 2017)

Paraprosdokian said:


> Christopher, would you want to make a separate thread for us NYU dramatic writing hopefuls?



James Felder told me not all finalists will be interviewed and vice-vera ... so if thats any hope to your ears LOL


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 3, 2017)

barcabae1 said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> I'm a bit of a lurker here, but I submitted as a TV writer and received an email notification for an interview last night. I'm interviewing later today. Hope this helps! Good luck everyone!



Who are you interviewing with?


----------



## Chris K (Mar 6, 2017)

Chris K said:


> Hi @Moirae! Thanks for the info. I emailed Susan Carnival yesterday, and I'm still waiting for her to get back to me. When she does, I'll put up the info on this thread.



No news from Susan Carnival since last Monday, so I emailed her back this morning. Turns out she's out of office today ... arfff


----------



## HBG (Mar 6, 2017)

@Chris K I have a huge feeling they're done with interviews, for Grad Film at least. So if we haven't made that final round, then I don't think there's any other option unless our portfolios said enough. I haven't gotten an interview yet, don't think I will. Decisions usually go out the week of the 12th.


----------



## Chris K (Mar 6, 2017)

HBG said:


> @Chris K I have a huge feeling they're done with interviews, for Grad Film at least.



That's most likely true @HBG. But I prefer facts to feelings, so I'm not assuming anything before a rejection email lands in my inbox. 



HBG said:


> @Chris K So if we haven't made that final round, then I don't think there's any other option unless our portfolios said enough.



Funny you should mention that. I was under the impression Tisch interviews *all* Graduate Film finalists. Basically, no interview = not a finalist = rejection. That's no the case for instance in Dramatic Writing, where you could be a finalist without being interviewed. 

Is there anything I'm not aware of regarding Grad Film?


----------



## HBG (Mar 6, 2017)

Chris K said:


> That's most likely true @HBG. But I prefer facts to feelings, so I'm not assuming anything before a rejection email lands in my inbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get an interview for Grad Film? I mean, there's a chance that you could be a finalist and not get an interview, but that's VERY rare, could be the case for any school. But again, even if they were extremely interested in you, and you didn't really require an interview, wouldn't they want to meet you?


----------



## Chris K (Mar 6, 2017)

HBG said:


> Did you get an interview for Grad Film?



Nope. Nothing yet, either way.



HBG said:


> I mean, there's a chance that you could be a finalist and not get an interview, but that's VERY rare, could be the case for any school.



I don't think that's how Tisch Grad Film works @HBG. On their dedicated FAQ page, there's a question about whether all applicants are interviewed and the answer is that "a small group of semi-finalists are invited to interview by the faculty."

That's why I asked you whether there was something I wasn't aware of. I thought maybe you had information we didn't.



HBG said:


> But again, even if they were extremely interested in you, and you didn't really require an interview, wouldn't they want to meet you?



Of course they would! And I would want to be interviewed as well. In my experience, being accepted into a graduate program without a proper interview can have drastic consequences. I'd avoid it at all cost.

*[EDITED FOR CLARITY & BREVITY]*


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 8, 2017)

Just got my rejection letter, I think they're starting to roll out


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 8, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Just got my rejection letter, I think they're starting to roll out



Was it an email?


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 8, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Was it an email?


It was an email with a link to their application website.

Best of luck to everybody else!


----------



## HBG (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone hear back yet?


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Mar 13, 2017)

Nothing. Just wondering how long the rejection will tak.


----------



## Spielberg777 (Mar 15, 2017)

I just got the phone call, I'm in! 
Praise the Lord!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 15, 2017)

Spielberg777 said:


> I just got the phone call, I'm in!
> Praise the Lord!



congrats! Where do you live because its 9pm here  lol


----------



## Spielberg777 (Mar 15, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> congrats! Where do you live because its 9pm here  lol


Thank you!
Well, I got the call at around 7 pm, but it took me a while before I got to post it.


----------



## Nar (Mar 16, 2017)

Just got accepteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!


----------



## BadouBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Nar said:


> Just got accepteeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Nar (Mar 16, 2017)

@dvxdm Thank you very much  Good luck to you all !!!!!


----------



## Meryam (Mar 16, 2017)

Congratulations @Nar and @speilberg777! 

Anyone else get calls?


----------



## Cecil (Mar 17, 2017)

I got the call yesterday!


----------



## Meryam (Mar 21, 2017)

Any dual-degree folks on here (MBA/MFA)...

Did you get a stern interview? or receive notice on the MFA portion?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 21, 2017)

who is calling? Is it admissions that is doing the calling


----------



## Nar (Mar 21, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> who is calling? Is it admissions that is doing the calling


I got the call from Barbara Schock, Grad flim's chair.


----------



## BadouBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

kind of annoying that NYU makes us wait so long knowing that you're basically out of the game if you didn't get an interview (for those that didn't). then again, might just be a bureaucratic administrative thing.


----------



## HBG (Mar 23, 2017)

It's funny, because NYU had the earliest deadline.

I saw that the Dramatic Writing applicants got emails to check their application status, I checked mine, but still no update!


----------



## Cortezbros. (Mar 23, 2017)

Got an email that says I'm waitlisted.


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Mar 23, 2017)

HBG said:


> It's funny, because NYU had the earliest deadline.
> 
> I saw that the Dramatic Writing applicants got emails to check their application status, I checked mine, but still no update!


Do you mind my asking where did you check your application status?


----------



## Paraprosdokian (Mar 23, 2017)

Tianzuo Shi said:


> Do you mind my asking where did you check your application status?


I second this question!


----------



## BadouBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Welp. Finally got my rejection. Email to check applyyourself


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Mar 28, 2017)

dvxdm said:


> Welp. Finally got my rejection. Email to check applyyourself


Same as you


----------



## Meryam (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey all,

If there are any MBA/MFA students lurking out there, they are FINALLY making the calls. Good Luck


----------



## Nar (Apr 11, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Hey all,
> 
> If there are any MBA/MFA students lurking out there, they are FINALLY making the calls. Good Luck


Congrads @Meryam  !! Hope to see you at Tisch


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who got in. (and good luck the next time to those who haven't). 

I hope that everyone found the site helpful and be sure to come back to visit and let is know how it's going after attending for a while.

Here's the page to post your review later on:

NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)


----------



## BadouBoy (Jun 5, 2017)

To those who were admitted, was anyone offered a scholarship?


----------



## Nagham (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Nagham Osman. I am an NYU Grad film student. I will start my 3rd year in the Fall. I remember how excited I was about getting accepted and starting the program. I would love to meet incoming 1st year students to the program. If you have questions about the program, I'd be happy to help. I look forward to meeting you. For other students who didn't make it this round, I wish them the best in the next rounds and congratulations if you got accepted into other programs. 

Email:
nagham.o@gmail.com.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 23, 2019)

Attn 2017 NYUers! As you're coming to the end of your program....please be sure to review the school on our review system. It can be an anonymous review:









						NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)
					

The Graduate Film program is an intensive three-year conservatory in the Maurice Kanbar Institute of Film and Television that trains students in the



					www.filmschool.org
				




Thanks!


----------

